# Bicycling Fall Classic in Lehigh Valley PA



## Jason rides

I saw the ad in Bicycling magazine and I signed up for the 50 mile ride. Can't wait to participate in the ride on October 7th


----------



## partyofone

I thought about registering just for the chance to ride at the Velodrome.


----------



## Squidly

I am participating in the 50 also. Rain and temps in the low 50's is the forecast. Don't mind it for the ride, but it'll put a damper on the post ride festivities if true. Bring a change of clothing.


----------



## Jason rides

I will be honest with you, if it's raining and in the low 50's, I am not too excited going on the ride. Besides getting my bike dirty, having my eye wear with rain drops, the roads being more slick, and water shooting up from the back tire on my back it won't be much fun. A little drizzle I can deal with.

Looks like 46 degrees on Sunday with rain the entire bike ride. Wish they could reschedule it. Hour by Hour Forecasts - Allentown, PA.


----------



## Jason rides

The ride was a huge success. Thank goodness the rain was minimal and we were able to enjoy the ride, the food and music.


----------



## Squidly

Yea I had a great time. Dress appropriately and the rain and cold are no problems. Of course now I need to completely clean my bike, but that's a labor of love, lol.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Even better than last year, even with the iffy weather. Course was marked better this year. Thanks to the volunteers and staff, a great day.


----------



## AtomicMoose

Had a good day on the 50 mile course.

Results are posted here for those that rode.
Online Race Results | Race Details

Enjoy!


----------



## Jason rides

*Bike ride*

Here are some photos of the ride


----------



## Jason rides

My iPad wont let me down load more than one photo at a time.


----------



## Jason rides

Here is another shot


----------



## Jason rides

Here is a nice guy I know well with his Trek 4.5 by the velodrome


----------



## AtomicMoose

Did you ride the Gran Fondo, Jason? Has to be, otherwise, I'd be in your start pictures.


----------



## Jason rides

Are you here someplace on the 50 mile ride?


----------



## AtomicMoose

I am just out of frame there... the girls in turquoise and green/white/blue are with my group as well as the guys just in front of them.


----------



## Squidly

Nice photos...can't be sure but I think I see my shoulder in one of them.


----------



## zracre

AtomicMoose said:


> Did you ride the Gran Fondo, Jason? Has to be, otherwise, I'd be in your start pictures.


the first start pic is the 90 as Ted King is in green...I was in there somewhere...I dropped my chain somewhere around the 2nd climb...still had a blast though!


----------

